# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  تعديل قانون العقوبات المصري لسنة 2011م

## عاصم

المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة :Cop: 
مرسوم بقانون رقم 126 لسنة 2011 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 58 لسنة 1937 .
رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة
بعد الاطلاع على الاعلان الدستورى الصادر بتاريخ 13 / 2 / 2011 ،وعلى الاعلان الدستورى الصادر بتاريخ 30 / 2 / 2011 ،وعلى قانون العقوبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 58 لسنة 1937
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء .
قرر
المرسوم بالقانون الآتى نصه وقد أصدرناه
( المادة الأولى )
يستبدل بعنوان الباب الحادى عشر من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات العنوان التالى :
الباب الحادى عشر
الجنح المتعلقة بالاديان ومكافحة التمييز
( المادة الثانية )
تضاف مادة جديدة إلى الباب الحادى عشر من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات رقم 161 مكرر وذلك على النحو لأتى :
مادة 161 مكررا
يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لاتقل عن ثلاثين الف جنيه ولاتتجاوز خمسين الف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من قام بعمل أو بالامتناع عن عمل يكون من شأنه أحداث التمييز بين الافراد أو ضد طائفة من طوائف الناس بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة وترتب على هذا التمييز اهدار لمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص أو العدالة الاجتماعية أو تكدير للسلم العام .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر والغرامة التى لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تتجاوز مائة ألف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا أرتكبت الجريمة المشار إليها فى الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة من موظف عام أو مستخدم عمومى أو أى إنسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية .
( المادة الثالثة )
ينشر هذا المرسوم بقانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ، وتكون له قوة القانون ، ويعمل به إعتبارا من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره .

----------

